# Need some help from anyone about attracting doves??



## cbo36305 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys, I live in Dothan AL and we have been hit by the drought as bad as anyone. We usually have a good peanut crop which keeps the doves, but this year it has been affected. I planted 20 acres of brown top millet as a cover crop this year and for my cows to graze...and yes for the doves too. I bush hogged about five acres to the ground about a week ago and the season opened on the 7th. Opening day we had..No doves!! We have two lakes bordering the field and plenty of timber. What the heck is going on? There some doves here in the area, but not in my field. Matter of fact, there were about 150 doves on a disc field with nothing on it. Now, what am I doing wrong? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Burn the millet you have on the ground. It will not hurt the seeds and will give you open ground. The most important thing is open ground for dove. Next time before you bush hogg plow some stripps next to your millet and the seed will scatter across the open dirt. Good luck and shoot a dove for a stranded South Korea military.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You need to put a defoliant on it. Doves ain't too crazy about having to walk through and over grass etc... Or you can burn it - but you might have to kill it to get it to ignite.


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi sash I was in Dothan, AL about 11 years ago. I was on my way down to Panama City, Fl. what you might want to do with attracting doves is to use some bird seed. try it seriously, i know at my bird feeder, there is usually about 15 birds around it. also; try throwing down some cracked corn, it attracts wild turkeys, which inturn will bring in doves too. oh by the way i checked out your web site. my brother is a realitor. hope this helps.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Check your local game code before you throw any seed on the ground. Where we hunt anything on the ground that didn't grow there is BAIT! That would ruin your day to have the green suits show up before you were done!


----------

